
How the Impeachment Process Works - ahmadassaf
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/24/us/politics/impeachment-trump-explained.html
======
aphextim
It's been 3 years and they are still trying to throw spaghetti on the wall and
see if anything sticks.

I'm getting tired of the Us vs Them tribalism that is happening at a more and
more rapid rate, or at least it appears that way on the internet.

I don't understand how people assume their party is not corrupt.

Democrats can be bought and paid for.

Republicans can be bought and paid for.

Imagine if instead of everyone fighting over which tribe is best, people came
together to admit that both tribes need to be reprogrammed for the benefit if
everyone rather than one's own particular tribe.

2020 will be an interesting year that is for sure.

~~~
sarcasmatwork
I wish all this energy on all sides would be put into making this country
stronger, instead of creating more of a political divide. MSM does not help
when they spread lies and misinformation. aka propaganda.

Both sides are to blame. The issue at this point is Dems wont take any
accountability for their actions. Look at the Obama admin for example and how
many shady things that happened and Dems just want to look past it. Seems like
the ones who are speaking the loudest against trump are the ones that are
guilty.

Its like when your gf says your cheating, when its actually her.

~~~
aphextim
I totally agree, a prime example of projection.

